# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Vangjelis-Evangelos Odysseas Papathanassiou-Kompozitor i famshem grek.

## benseven11

Nje kompozitor shume i famshem per muziken e tij  epike me thellesi.
1492: Conquest of Paradise Theme  Vangelis

----------


## benseven11

Chariots of Fire Theme  Vangelis


video eshte stupid,muzika super.

----------


## benseven11

I'll find my way home

----------


## benseven11

Blade Runner - Love Theme - 1982
Bjutifull

----------


## benseven11

Vangjelis. Muzike kushtuar kampionit te formula uno
Majkell Shumaker

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Theme From Antarctica 
Shume shume e bukur. Muzika e tij eshte magjike per nga thellesia.

----------


## benseven11

Movie Chill - Scandalo Al Sole
Qetesuse

----------


## benseven11

La Petite Fille de la Mer √ Vangelis 
sh bukur

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Titans 
Muzike heroike.

----------


## benseven11

Blade Runner Blues - Vangelis - 1982 - [HD]

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Memories Of Blue

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - 2002 FIFA World Cup REMIX

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Alpha (Bluebear Project 2010 Remix)

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Hymne

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Rachel's Song

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Beautiful Planet Earth
Video shume spektakolare

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Antarctic echoes(Jehonat e Antarktides)

----------


## benseven11

Nje version tjeter

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis Oceanic Fields of Coral

----------


## benseven11

Vangelis - Song Of The Seas
Tinguj kitare fantastike.

----------

